# Hydraulic Chair stuck



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Planning on building a home salon and we're piecing together some things. We were able to get a free salon chair that was being thrown out because it won't go down and is stuck at the max height position.

I've messed with hydraulics a bit before so I thought I would give it a try. All I managed to do so far was dump all of the fluid all over the place and get the pump to go back down but when I try filling it back up with new fluid it's the same issue. Any suggestions?

It's a Belvedere Company chair, Lift base says 21010958.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I can't help with any specifics. I do did not find any type of manual online to look at but hydraulics are quite simple. If the chair is not dropping, it sounds as if the release valve isn't releasing the fluid. That could be cause by a few things I can think of off the top of my head.

broken linkage so the action is not being transmitted to the valve

a blockage that will not allow fluid flow one the valve is opened.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

From what I can see it has a bleeder type valve screw on the top and one on the bottom. I'm guessing one is to fill and one is to dump. When I opened up the bottom one that's when all the fluid blew out. Any remote idea how I would go about refilling and bleeding the system? I'm going to try and completely disassemble the pump in the meantime.


----------

